# On the fence for a new work knife



## MrCoffee (Oct 24, 2013)

Still unclear on where to post this so I thought I'd try here.

For the past three years Ive been rocking a Misono carbon 240 for pretty much everything at work.
It's awesome except it's so worn down that balance has become an issue. 
It's so handle heavy that fatigue is becoming an issue.
Three years seems to be my upper limit on work knives... the last one snapped at the bolster.

Anyway....

I love cross section of the Misono, nice and thin but can still take a beating.
I'm on the fence about getting another one, a Blazen, a Haruyuki, or a Hiromoto AS as a replacement.
If I go the Hiromoto route i'm gonna get a 270 and clip the tip down to 250(mostly for the flatter profile)

So with all that in mind, can anyone shed some light on cross-sections of my choice? 

If anything else pops to mind let me know, it's gonna be for work so i guess it boils down to:

push cutter wants a:

western handle

240-270

taller than average profile

great edge, great steel (really leaning to the Hiromoto with a thinning)

flat-ish profile (or a good onion-sized flat-spot at the tip)

thin behind the edge (but not takeda thin)

to be used for almost everything

with the Misono as a base level of performance. 

I'm only two coffees deep at this point, excuse the post-quality, I'm sure I missed something....

S


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 24, 2013)

What is your price limit?

Is stainless an option for you? PM stainless can be really good.


----------



## MrCoffee (Oct 24, 2013)

I'd like to keep it under three bills if possible.

As for stainless, maybe some of the PM stuff (srs-15 and sg-2 as mentioned) but I'm kind of hooked on carbon.
I've tried MV varieties, meh. I;ve tried ALB, alright. But it's just not the same.


----------



## greasedbullet (Oct 24, 2013)

You could get your knife rehandled with a lighter wood, that would save you a lot of money.


----------



## MrCoffee (Oct 24, 2013)

I could, but I'd still need something for work in the meantime.

I was thinking about skeletonizing the tang as much as possible during the rehandling.
That being said, three years of working duty is enough for me to retire it, the last working knife I had that long exploded on me.


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 25, 2013)

MrCoffee said:


> the last working knife I had that long exploded on me.




Please elaborate! What knife? what prep job? What cutting technique? I just can't picture it


----------



## MrCoffee (Oct 25, 2013)

Im taking some artistic liberties there, it was a 10" Mundial MV aka lobster axe.
Was hacking up a random massive fish carcass for fumet and it snapped behind the bolster.


----------

